# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Unable to view Subscribed Threads from the Quick Links Dropdown

## jaslake

In both IE10 and Google Chrome I'm unable to view Subscribed Threads.

In IE10..."Unable to display page"
In Chrome..."The Server sent no data"

----------


## jaslake

Anybody on Duty? Still unable to view Subscribed Threads.

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks for bringing this up John.

I just checked and am able to view them, using Firefox.  

Can you try again please?

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

I'm about to go to bed...still cannot view Subscribed Threads.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## FDibbins

I am using google chrome and can see subscribed threads with out problem

----------


## arlu1201

Jaslake,

Can you try clearing your cache?

----------


## jaslake

Have cleared cache, several times...still unable to view Subscriptions.

----------


## arlu1201

Ok i have sent it for a check.

----------


## jaslake

Thank you.

----------


## jaslake

Just this moment it appears to work again...thanks for your help.

Ooops...now the Forum Drop Down link fails...

----------


## arlu1201

I logged in using the credentials you provided and its working.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Arlette

Attached are screen shots of the error messages...one for Chrome, one for IE10.

They appear to have not uploaded...will try again...

----------


## jaslake

This issue appears to be resolved...for the moment.  Shut down the Computer, restarted, appears resolved.

----------

